# Tony bellew talks adonis steveson, sergey kovalev, nathan cleverly & darren barker. I film london.



## Franco AFC (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Franco AFC (Jun 6, 2013)

14.47 Don't sign for....


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Kovalev would Ktfo this tit
As for Adonis he could do the same IF he can beat cloud


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2013)

I take allot of pride in knowing I was one of the first people to know Tony Bellew was a dickhead.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I take allot of pride in knowing I was one of the first people to know Tony Bellew was a dickhead.


Fair play rob sometimes you get it right.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I take allot of pride in knowing I was one of the first people to know Tony Bellew was a dickhead.


I prefer the word ingrate


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Interesting even if you hate him. I think he's right when he says that probably doesn't need a tune up. He doesn't need to get any rounds in and he's had two fights this year already, best to just relax a bit an save himself for November.

As for Kovalev though I think he needs to admit he got it wrong and stop making out like Kovalev only won because Cleverly fought stupidly. I was wrong and I admit it, I thought Kovalev wouldn't beat Cleverly and he did. I agree he's no Golovkin but he's still a very good fighter who looks like he'll be a big force in the division. All this stuff like "he won't be champion long" is just bollocks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Interesting even if you hate him. I think he's right when he says that probably doesn't need a tune up. He doesn't need to get any rounds in and he's had two fights this year already, best to just relax a bit an save himself for November.
> 
> As for Kovalev though I think he needs to admit he got it wrong and stop making out like Kovalev only won because Cleverly fought stupidly. I was wrong and I admit it, I thought Kovalev wouldn't beat Cleverly and he did. I agree he's no Golovkin but he's still a very good fighter who looks like he'll be a big force in the division. All this stuff like "he won't be champion long" is just bollocks.


He is right, Kovalev isn't amazing. Cleverly is just really shit.

But being critical of Cleverly for having a brain and getting a degree. what a twat.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> He is right, Kovalev isn't amazing. Cleverly is just really shit.
> 
> But being critical of Cleverly for having a brain and getting a degree. what a twat.


even stupider seeing as bellew is a qualified architecht or summit like that.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Cleverly is just really shit.


No he isn't.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2013)

Teeto said:


> No he isn't.


I beg to differ. He is a european level fighter.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I beg to differ. He is a european level fighter.


so European level fighters are just really shit?


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I take allot of pride in knowing I was one of the first people to know Tony Bellew was a dickhead.


What a life you must lead if you take "a lot of pride" from something as trivial as that


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I take allot of pride in knowing I was one of the first people to know Tony Bellew was a dickhead.


Does Bellew come across as a dickhead? Without a doubt, but your coming off just as bad at the minute Rob, saying anyone who is European level is shit.

Some elitist bullshit right there.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Teeto said:


> so European level fighters are just really shit?


Preach, Teets.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Does Bellew come across as a dickhead? Without a doubt, but your coming off just as bad at the minute Rob, saying anyone who is European level is shit.
> 
> Some elitist bullshit right there.


and remember, not just shit, but 'just really shit'.

rob has wack bars


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Teeto said:


> and remember, not just shit, but 'just really shit'.
> 
> rob has wack bars


Bobby is movin like Justin Bieber rapping on Westwood <<<<<<

http://www.killerhiphop.com/justin-bieber-raps-tim-westwood/


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Teeto said:


> and remember, not just shit, but 'just really shit'.
> 
> rob has wack bars


It's important you don't confuse it with "really just shit", which is even worse and somehow more inevitable.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Bobby is movin like Justin Bieber rapping on Westwood <<<<<<
> 
> http://www.killerhiphop.com/justin-bieber-raps-tim-westwood/


:rofl

Bieber>Rob for swag though


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> It's important you don't confuse it with "really just shit", which is even worse and somehow more inevitable.


I don't get what you mean mate, rob said 'just really shit'


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Teeto said:


> I don't get what you mean mate, rob said 'just really shit'


*sighs*


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> *sighs*


:lol:

fuck off lad :good


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> He is right, Kovalev isn't amazing. Cleverly is just really shit.


What does that make Bellew? Super mega shit?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2013)

I take back the shit comment


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I take back the shit comment


And rob I have to mention here that me and you had a debate the other week because you said the klitschkos were shit.

Have you ever boxed rob,because to get to European level as you say takes a life times commitment and work as well as skill and then someone on a forum calls you shit and you have to wonder what chance have these fighters got.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2013)

One to watch said:


> And rob I have to mention here that me and you had a debate the other week because you said the klitschkos were shit.
> 
> Have you ever boxed rob,because to get to European level as you say takes a life times commitment and work as well as skill and then someone on a forum calls you shit and you have to wonder what chance have these fighters got.


fucking hell. you are really slow! i have already taken the comment back, it was clearly a comment said in jest, and the klitsckos are shit....*SHIT TO WATCH. * I explained that to you last week.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

I like Bellew, everyone thinks he's a cunt but he cracks me up


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Kovalev will rule the roost at 175 for while, he really is class,people saying hes no GGG, he probably isnt, but annihilating Campillo and Cleverly leads me to believe this guy is legit the best out there


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Kovalev will rule the roost at 175 for while, he really is class,people saying hes no GGG, he probably isnt, but annihilating Campillo and Cleverly leads me to believe this guy is legit the best out there


As soon as Ward moves up he will beat him.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> As soon as Ward moves up he will beat him.


very possible, but no sure thing imo, Kovalev is the hardest fight out there for Ward imo, but I'd maybe back Ward, if he ever fights at 175/again/does anything


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

JamieC said:


> very possible, but no sure thing imo, Kovalev is the hardest fight out there for Ward imo, but I'd maybe back Ward, if he ever fights at 175/again/does anything


Ward 120-108


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2013)

JamieC said:


> very possible, but no sure thing imo, Kovalev is the hardest fight out there for Ward imo, but I'd maybe back Ward, if he ever fights at 175/again/does anything


We have yet to see Kovalev fight a world class fighter and there are several at Light Heavyweight. He has crazy power a decent skills but there is a hige gap between him and Golovikn. He can be beaten and in allot of the way people suggested he would against Cleverly by many guys around his weight class, GGG cannot be.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> We have yet to see Kovalev fight a world class fighter and there are several at Light Heavyweight. He has crazy power a decent skills but there is a hige gap between him and Golovikn. He can be beaten and in allot of the way people suggested he would against Cleverly by many guys around his weight class, GGG cannot be.


Campillo was world class.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2013)

Bill said:


> Campillo was world class.


"Was" being the key word. I think Campillo was long past his best when Kovalev beat him. He was also sick and majorly jet lagged.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> "Was" being the key word. I think Campillo was long past his best when Kovalev beat him. He was also sick and majorly jet lagged.


You sure him being sick and jet lagged wasn't an excuse and you could argue that Kovalev was the one to ruin him?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2013)

Bill said:


> You sure him being sick and jet lagged wasn't an excuse and you could argue that Kovalev was the one to ruin him?


I think Kovalev would beat him and stop him but I don't think he would have done that to the Campillo of 3 years prior. It was never used as an excuse by Campillo. It was mentioned by the commentators during the fight.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I think Kovalev would beat him and stop him but I don't think he would have done that to the Campillo of 3 years prior. It was never used as an excuse by Campillo. It was mentioned by the commentators during the fight.


Fair enough, you could right in that Kovalev caught him at the right time although in his fight prior with Cloud, Campillo looked pretty good and didn't really suggest he was slipping?

That was nearly a year before tbf.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Teeto said:


> I don't get what you mean mate, rob said 'just really shit'


What?
:verysad:-(


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I take back the shit comment


Too late.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2013)

Bill said:


> Fair enough, you could right in that Kovalev caught him at the right time although in his fight prior with Cloud, Campillo looked pretty good and didn't really suggest he was slipping?
> 
> That was nearly a year before tbf.


Also Cloud is not all that.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Bill said:


> Campillo was world class.


Campillo was coming off a year-long layoff, had a terrible camp, arrived in the US three days before the fight, and is a notorious slow-starter. It was a good win, but the context makes it a little less impressive.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Kovalevs cv might not be gold plated but its clear he isn't all hype and Hopkins outstanding I would fancy him against any light heavy.

Kovalev-Dawson would be a good match up but has Dawsons resistance gone.
I'd still like to see it though as Dawson can employ a gameplan that cleverly should of.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Kovalevs cv might not be gold plated but its clear he isn't all hype and Hopkins outstanding I would fancy him against any light heavy.
> 
> Kovalev-Dawson would be a good match up but has Dawsons resistance gone.
> I'd still like to see it though as Dawson can employ a gameplan that cleverly should of.


Stevenson is a banger and Dawson is a slow starter (and has always been shaky). I don't read too much into that loss, really. We'll need to see if Dawson comes back, but I'd like to see Kovalev face someone like him. I'd really like to see him in with Cloud.


----------



## CheckHook (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> We have yet to see Kovalev fight a world class fighter and there are several at Light Heavyweight. He has crazy power a decent skills but there is a hige gap between him and Golovikn. He can be beaten and in allot of the way people suggested he would against Cleverly by many guys around his weight class, GGG cannot be.


Have we seen Golovkin fight a world class fighter yet?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> We have yet to see Kovalev fight a world class fighter and there are several at Light Heavyweight. He has crazy power a decent skills but there is a hige gap between him and Golovikn. He can be beaten and in allot of the way people suggested he would against Cleverly by many guys around his weight class, GGG cannot be.


Disagree. Golovkin and Kovalev are about the same, dont see anything to suggest otherwise, Kovalev arguably even has a better CV at the moment.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Disagree. Golovkin and Kovalev are about the same, dont see anything to suggest otherwise, Kovalev arguably even has a better CV at the moment.


you're right there, Kovalev definitely has the better resume. :deal:deal


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Bellew has a bit of arrogance about him but he knows his boxing and expands on his points. He doesn't just say "Kovalev is shit", he presents a decent argument. Listen to him talk about Boone and fighters like that. Yeah, you might disagree with him but at least he's not a knob who has a stubborn stance and refuses to budge from it. I like his honesty. I think it's refreshing to hear fighters say things like "I know he can take my head off" and whatever.

He's right to say that Kovalev isn't on the same level as Golovkin too. The comparison is that both of them are big punchers but Golovkin is a much, much better boxer. Kovalev is hard to beat but he's not as formidable as Golovkin.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2013)

CheckHook said:


> Have we seen Golovkin fight a world class fighter yet?





Mugsy said:


> Disagree. Golovkin and Kovalev are about the same, dont see anything to suggest otherwise, Kovalev arguably even has a better CV at the moment.


You don't have to have seen Golovkin in against a world class fighter to know how good he is. Seriously if you cannot see a difference between them you need to try a new sport.

Kovalev has huge power but he can't throw punches on the move, doesn't throw counters, can't fight going backward, doesn't show any defence or head movement and is slow on his feet. We have yet to see him go the distance and there are question marks over his chin.

GGG has huge power. He throws every punch with near perfect technique, he can fight inside, outside, he can jab, he can move he can hold. When he comes forward and throws his bombs he isnt a stationary target like other aggressive fighters. He is always effective, every shot despite it being a money shot is part of a combination and is setting up the next move. And when he comes forward he is always moving his head so a fighter with a jab cannot get close to him.

As an aggresive fighter GGG is the best since Mike Tyson.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> *You don't have to have seen Golovkin in against a world class fighter to know how good he is. Seriously if you cannot see a difference between them you need to try a new sport.*
> 
> Kovalev has huge power but he can't throw punches on the move, doesn't throw counters, can't fight going backward, doesn't show any defence or head movement and is slow on his feet. We have yet to see him go the distance and there are question marks over his chin.
> 
> ...


My word you don't half chat some shit. Who has the stronger CV? Golovkins best win is Matthew Macklin, an ideal style for him also. I have nothing against GGG, but Kovalev has a better CV Rob just fucking admit it for once. Instead you ignore and go off on a tangent.

Obviously you are putting down Kovalev for some biased reason. Probably some sort of warped attack on Frank Warren.

If I need a new sport, you need a new life. The other day you said any fighter at European level was "shit". I'm not sure if your on drugs rob but you come across as a clown, you obviously know alot about boxing but on an almost daily basis come out with some absurd comments.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I wasn't sold on Golovkin at all, but the way he made Macklin look like a six round journeyman was fucking unbelievable.

I've not been as impressed by a performance as I was since Pacquiao vs Cotto.

He's probably the most unbeatable fighter in boxing right now apart from Klitschko. You'd only put money on Ward to beat him. Anyone else at 160 or 168 would get stopped for me, though Froch might last into the later rounds.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Kovalev has slow feets?
Damn Rob! Are you sure?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> You don't have to have seen Golovkin in against a world class fighter to know how good he is. Seriously if you cannot see a difference between them you need to try a new sport.
> 
> Kovalev has huge power but he can't throw punches on the move, doesn't throw counters, can't fight going backward, doesn't show any defence or head movement and is slow on his feet. We have yet to see him go the distance and there are question marks over his chin.
> 
> ...


Oh dear rob.

You shouldn't go patronising other posters opinion telling them they should go and watch another sport when you claim kovalev has slow feet and can't punch on the move.
2 of his biggest strengths are fast movement whilst throwing varied thudding combos.

Why are you trying to take kovalev to pieces literally weeks after raving about him.

I'll give you an example,you said earlier that kovalevs never beaten a world class opponent so when campillo was put forward you preceded to degrade this win despite telling us all that previously that kovalevs destruction of a world level fighter like campillo was proof he was far superior to cleverly.

You clearly are intelligent and know your boxing but I'm finding it harder and harder to take your opinions seriously,the anti warren stuff and pro Hearn is expected but sometimes you look for an argument so much that you are arguing for the sake of it.
One day you will slate people for calling fighters 'bums' and then the next day you are calling fighters 'bums'

Is there 2 robpalmers posting under your name or are you just indecisive at the moment.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Dinamita said:


> I wasn't sold on Golovkin at all, but the way he made Macklin look like a six round journeyman was fucking unbelievable.
> 
> I've not been as impressed by a performance as I was since Pacquiao vs Cotto.
> 
> He's probably the most unbeatable fighter in boxing right now apart from Klitschko. You'd only put money on Ward to beat him. Anyone else at 160 or 168 would get stopped for me, though Froch might last into the later rounds.


That was a huge win, how people say that wasn't a world class win is beyond me.

The idea that we can only judge guys on who they've beaten isn't very sensible. Styles, method of victory and hundreds of other variable come into play. Running through Macklin like he was a novice was massive.

GGGs CV is better than Kovalevs.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Oh dear rob.
> 
> You shouldn't go patronising other posters opinion telling them they should go and watch another sport when you claim kovalev has slow feet and can't punch on the move.
> 2 of his biggest strengths are fast movement whilst throwing varied thudding combos.
> ...


So he can a) keep banging on about how terrible Cleverly is and b) keep going on about how anyone who picked Cleverly, regardless of the factors they considered, doesn't know "shit about boxing".


----------



## CheckHook (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> You don't have to have seen Golovkin in against a world class fighter to know how good he is. Seriously if you cannot see a difference between them you need to try a new sport.
> 
> Kovalev has huge power but he can't throw punches on the move, doesn't throw counters, can't fight going backward, doesn't show any defence or head movement and is slow on his feet. We have yet to see him go the distance and there are question marks over his chin.
> 
> ...


Slow feet? Cant punch on the move? ....What are you talking about, its you that needs to find a new sport. And as for GGG as an aggressive fighter is the best we have seen since Tyson, after his biggest win being a bodyshot stoppage over Macklin. GET REAL. Golovkin is very good, but not proven at the heighest level, as with Kovalev. So comparisons between the two are fair at this point.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

CheckHook said:


> Slow feet? Cant punch on the move? ....What are you talking about, its you that needs to find a new sport. And as for GGG as an aggressive fighter is the best we have seen since Tyson, after his biggest win being a bodyshot stoppage over Macklin. GET REAL. Golovkin is very good, but not proven at the heighest level, as with Kovalev. So comparisons between the two are fair at this point.


tbf with GGG outside of the champions Macklin is the highest level there is at 160, and a tough bloke. We dont need to see it again to see that GGG basically glides across the ring cutting off opponents, that he hits like a truck, that he picks and sets up punches beautifully, that his defence is so calm and effective as we've seen it time and time again, its there. The question is can he neutralise rapid hands and feet (i think he can) if he can do that then I cant see him being beaten for a long time


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2013)

I was talking about Golivkin in comparison to Kovalev. Relitavleyspeaking he is not in GGG's league when it comes to certain aspects.


----------



## CheckHook (Jun 6, 2013)

JamieC said:


> *tbf with GGG outside of the champions Macklin is the highest level there is at 160, and a tough bloke. We dont need to see it again to see that GGG basically glides across the ring cutting off opponents, that he hits like a truck*, that he picks and sets up punches beautifully, that his defence is so calm and effective as we've seen it time and time again, its there. The question is can he neutralise rapid hands and feet (i think he can) if he can do that then I cant see him being beaten for a long time


Isnt that what Kovalev has just done to a champion?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Gennady golovkin is a special talent who was a wonderful amateur and now pro,for my money he is destined to be a p4p contender.

But to underestimate kovalev in comparison could be silly because he too is a great boxer who has destructive power and technical ability(his balance and leverage are among the best)
Just because he is a knockout artist doesn't mean he will necessarily be found out as is the common perception.

And even if it is hype on both parts I couldn't care less because I have found my 2 favourite fighters who are active and they are exciting,busy and sensational to watch.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I was talking about Golivkin in comparison to Kovalev. Relitavleyspeaking he is not in GGG's league when it comes to certain aspects.


But kovalev is a light heavyweight so his style will come across as different.

One area that is different is power,golovkin seems more a one punch finisher but I'm betting kovalev punches like a hammer with everything including the jab.
Golovkins is all about timing and speed whereas kovalevs is all down to balance,leverage and brute strength.

Both great examples of the art of boxing.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

CheckHook said:


> Isnt that what Kovalev has just done to a champion?


yep and it should have been two counting Campillo. I think Kovalev is also a special talent but he was dropped and struggled with Boone first time round by all accounts so isn't untouchable as GGG seems to be. However i bought into Kovalev a long time ago and still think he's an absolute beast, Ward is the only one I think could challenge him for dominance at 175


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2013)

One to watch said:


> But kovalev is a light heavyweight so his style will come across as different.
> 
> One area that is different is power,golovkin seems more a one punch finisher but I'm betting kovalev punches like a hammer with everything including the jab.
> Golovkins is all about timing and speed whereas kovalevs is all down to balance,leverage and brute strength.
> ...


I still beleive the difference between the two is glaringly obvious.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I still beleive the difference between the two is glaringly obvious.


I understand where you are coming from,in my eyes golovkin is a special boxer but I think kovalev will start a destructive reign of terror now that's comparable even if he isn't as slick.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Kovalevs record is better then GGGs.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> But kovalev is a light heavyweight so his style will come across as different.
> 
> One area that is different is power,golovkin seems more a one punch finisher but I'm betting kovalev punches like a hammer with everything including the jab.
> Golovkins is all about timing and speed whereas kovalevs is all down to balance,leverage and brute strength.
> ...


I'd actually say they both had that similar thudding power, just GGG has better timing which has led to a few notable one punch knockouts.


CheckHook said:


> Isnt that what Kovalev has just done to a champion?


No he did it to Cleverly a guy largely lampooned on these very boards for not being a real champ. Not that I don't rate Kovalev people just can't pick and choose calling Clev shit beforehand and then Kovalev is the man at the division when he beats him.


----------



## CheckHook (Jun 6, 2013)

Bendigo Thompson said:


> I'd actually say they both had that similar thudding power, just GGG has better timing which has led to a few notable one punch knockouts.
> 
> No he did it to Cleverly a guy largely lampooned on these very boards for not being a real champ. Not that I don't rate Kovalev people just can't pick and choose calling Clev shit beforehand and then Kovalev is the man at the division when he beats him.


He still beat a unbeaten champion no matter how you try and patch it up, which is more than GGG has done. Im not saying he is a better fighter than GGG, because I don't think he is. But they are comparable at the minute.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Kovalevs record is better then GGGs.


its not all about records.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2013)

CheckHook said:


> He still beat a unbeaten champion no matter how you try and patch it up, which is more than GGG has done. Im not saying he is a better fighter than GGG, because I don't think he is. But they are comparable at the minute.


Cleverly held a belt that he won in a vacant title fight. He defended it against European level fighters. No matter what belt he has, Cleverly was never anything more than a European level fighter same as Matthew Macklin.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I understand where you are coming from,in my eyes golovkin is a special boxer but I think kovalev will start a destructive reign of terror now that's comparable even if he isn't as slick.


I don't get how beating Nathan Cleverly can have dramatically changed your opinion on him? What did he show you in that fight that he hadn't against White & Campillo?

For me there is way more upside to Gennady Golivkin. Kovalev is good, Golovkin is great.


----------



## CheckHook (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Cleverly held a belt that he won in a vacant title fight. He defended it against European level fighters. No matter what belt he has, Cleverly was never anything more than a European level fighter same as Matthew Macklin.


You mean like Ricky Burns?


----------



## CheckHook (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I don't get how beating Nathan Cleverly can have dramatically changed your opinion on him? What did he show you in that fight that he hadn't against White & Campillo?
> 
> For me there is way more upside to Gennady Golivkin. Kovalev is good, Golovkin is great.


Its not beating Cleverly though, its how he did it and what he did, to a unbeaten, limited yet solid fighter with a great chin and good engine. He destroyed him, in everyway shape and form


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2013)

[HR][/HR]


CheckHook said:


> You mean like Ricky Burns?


No. At Super Featherweight Burns defeated Martinez who isn't great, but has proven before and since to be above a decent operator. His defenses at Super Feather were terrible against domestic level fighters. But at Lightweight his wins over Katsidis, Moses & Mitchell have all been impressive.

I think Katsidis, Moses, Mitchell, Martinez are all better wins than Murat/Bellew.


----------



## CheckHook (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> [HR][/HR]
> 
> No. At Super Featherweight Burns defeated Martinez who isn't great, but has proven before and since to be above a decent operator. His defenses at Super Feather were terrible against domestic level fighters. But at Lightweight his wins over Katsidis, Moses & Mitchell have all been impressive.
> 
> I think Katsidis, Moses, Mitchell, Martinez are all better wins than Murat/Bellew.


 Martinez good win, Katsidis Mitchell and Moses not world level. So in reality Burns one good win was the fight he won the title in. Since then hes been defending his title against lower tier opposition. If you say Nathan Cleverly is not a world level fighter, which in some ways I would agree with, then neither is Ricky Burns.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2013)

CheckHook said:


> Its not beating Cleverly though, its how he did it and what he did, to a unbeaten, limited yet solid fighter with a great chin and good engine. He destroyed him, in everyway shape and form


Golovkin did the same thing to Macklin who's only defeats at Middleweight was a dubious one to Sturm and Martinez. Has Cleverly faced Hopkins & Cloud in the US he wouldn't have done any better than Macklin did agaisnt Sturm and Martinez. He was undefeated because he had never faced a tough challenge. In both fights Macklin was competitive and proved him to have durable and a tough ask for world level fighters. Golovkin destroyed him in everyway shape and form.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2013)

CheckHook said:


> Martinez good win, Katsidis Mitchell and Moses not world level. So in reality Burns one good win was the fight he won the title in. Since then hes been defending his title against lower tier opposition. If you say Nathan Cleverly is not a world level fighter, which in some ways I would agree with, then neither is Ricky Burns.


Mitchell, Moses & Katsidis still better than Murat & Bellew imo.


----------



## CheckHook (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Mitchell, Moses & Katsidis still better than Murat & Bellew imo.


Fair enough but it still does not make them world level. And to be honest is Mitchell really a better win than Bellew, Murat not IMO. Even Katsidis is on par.


----------



## CheckHook (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Golovkin did the same thing to* Macklin who's only defeats at Middleweight *was a dubious one to Sturm and Martinez. Has Cleverly faced Hopkins & Cloud in the US he wouldn't have done any better than Macklin did agaisnt Sturm and Martinez. He was undefeated because he had never faced a tough challenge. In both fights Macklin was competitive and proved him to have durable and a tough ask for world level fighters. Golovkin destroyed him in everyway shape and form.


At 160 yeah, at 154 he was stopped by Moore. Cleverly is a better fighter than Macklin. Again only my opinion


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

CheckHook said:


> He still beat a unbeaten champion no matter how you try and patch it up, which is more than GGG has done. Im not saying he is a better fighter than GGG, because I don't think he is. But they are comparable at the minute.


I don't recognise the alphabet belts so no he wasn't a champ to me. A good, relatively untested contender with a lot of potential who was matched fairly easily for perhaps too long.

I'm not saying they aren't, I'd say Gennady has the better resume at the moment and personally I can't see a case for Kovalev's being considered superior, people calling Matthew Macklin European level need to reevaluate how they judge fighters he's a top 10 middleweight at least.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2013)

CheckHook said:


> Fair enough but it still does not make them world level. And to be honest is Mitchell really a better win than Bellew, Murat not IMO. Even Katsidis is on par.


I think a Round 3 TKO of Mitchell is better than a SD win over Bellew.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2013)

Bendigo Thompson said:


> I don't recognise the alphabet belts so no he wasn't a champ to me. A good, relatively untested contender with a lot of potential who was matched fairly easily for perhaps too long.
> 
> I'm not saying they aren't, I'd say Gennady has the better resume at the moment and personally I can't see a case for Kovalev's being considered superior, people calling Matthew Macklin European level need to reevaluate how they judge fighters he's a top 10 middleweight at least.


Cleverly is still a top 10 Light Heavyweight. I don't think being in the top 10 is what makes you world level, its all relative. Some divisions are weaker than others.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2013)

CheckHook said:


> At 160 yeah, at 154 he was stopped by Moore. Cleverly is a better fighter than Macklin. Again only my opinion


I said at Middleweight. The loss was 9 years ago!


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Cleverly is still a top 10 Light Heavyweight. I don't think being in the top 10 is what makes you world level, its all relative. Some divisions are weaker than others.


Ok but a top 10 middleweight at the moment is a world class opponent.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2013)

Bendigo Thompson said:


> Ok but a top 10 middleweight at the moment is a world class opponent.


I disagree.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I disagree.


That's your prerogative.


----------



## CheckHook (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I think a Round 3 TKO of Mitchell is better than a SD win over Bellew.


I disagree. A 4th round TKO over Mitchel, a fighter who was annihilated in 3 rounds 2 years earlier by another fighter not exactly world level, is not better than a win over Bellew. But again your opinion.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

People seem to really have turned against Bellew for some reason, I think it all happened when he posted on ESB and suddenly everyone decided that they had to hate on him or be deemed a suck-up. He has said a few dumb things but who hasn't ? 

99% Of the time he comes across as a reasonably humble decent guy, the Ringside he was on when they followed him around taking his kids to school showed him to be a good family man and a diligent father but he just gets shat on now for no reason. 

Even if he does get sparked against Stevenson, so what? He's done well to get there in the first place and while he hasn't proved to be Mr Excitement in the ring in his last few outings, people were singing his praises after the Cleverly performance which I think he just lost by a round or so. Boxing fans are pretty fickle at times I don't get it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2013)

JonnyBGoode said:


> People seem to really have turned against Bellew for some reason, I think it all happened when he posted on ESB and suddenly everyone decided that they had to hate on him or be deemed a suck-up. He has said a few dumb things but who hasn't ?
> 
> 99% Of the time he comes across as a reasonably humble decent guy, the Ringside he was on when they followed him around taking his kids to school showed him to be a good family man and a diligent father but he just gets shat on now for no reason.
> 
> Even if he does get sparked against Stevenson, so what? He's done well to get there in the first place and while he hasn't proved to be Mr Excitement in the ring in his last few outings, people were singing his praises after the Cleverly performance which I think he just lost by a round or so. Boxing fans are pretty fickle at times I don't get it!


Some posters are that fickle, but most are not. Bellew is just a twat, thats why people don't like him.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

I just don't understand why he is a twat, I'm willing to listen to examples and take them on board but a lot of it seems to stem from him saying that he would "smash Chilemba to bits" before putting on a tentative and slightly lackluster performance. Does that make him a twat though or just someone that got surprised on the night by a skillful and awkward fighter in Chilemba? I don't get the other personality traits that make him so disliked, it's horses for courses and no one is obliged to like him I just personally think he seems alright!


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

JonnyBGoode said:


> I just don't understand why he is a twat, I'm willing to listen to examples and take them on board but a lot of it seems to stem from him saying that he would "smash Chilemba to bits" before putting on a tentative and slightly lackluster performance. Does that make him a twat though or just someone that got surprised on the night by a skillful and awkward fighter in Chilemba? I don't get the other personality traits that make him so disliked, it's horses for courses and no one is obliged to like him I just personally think he seems alright!


He says some daft as fuck things sometimes and because he's very much a "wears his heart on his sleeve" person I can see why he rubs off on people the wrong way. I met him though and he was brilliant, when I asked for a photo he let me wear his green WBC silver belt without even asking. Nice thing to do that for a fan.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

I have no dislike to Bellew I PM'd him on ESB and he sent back a decent length reply seemed like a decent bloke. I think he took criticism after the Chilemba fight a bit too hard and wasn't there some thing in a post fight interview where he basically said "fuck the forums" I never saw it but I know some people got annoyed about that. Like I said I'm still a Bellew fan and wish him the best.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2013)

JonnyBGoode said:


> I just don't understand why he is a twat, I'm willing to listen to examples and take them on board but a lot of it seems to stem from him saying that he would "smash Chilemba to bits" before putting on a tentative and slightly lackluster performance. Does that make him a twat though or just someone that got surprised on the night by a skillful and awkward fighter in Chilemba? I don't get the other personality traits that make him so disliked, it's horses for courses and no one is obliged to like him I just personally think he seems alright!


The very first time Bellew was on Sky Sports he beat a latvian journeyman and screamed into the camera "I am the best light heavyweight in the country already"

He spent 2 years calling out Nathan Cleverly while getting dropped against lower level domestic opponents.

He told everyone he was on the weight for the Cleverly fight that got pulled. Actual bare face lies about being 2lbs over.

After the Cleverly fight he bitched and moaned and complained about how there was a rematch clause if he won but not for Cleverly.

After the Chilemba fight when people gave him some shit after kissing his ass for 3 years he told us all to go fuck ourselves.

In general he just has to high an opinion of himself for my liking and I don't usually care about that kind of thing.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

He tried to sell himself on TV after a fight, that's fair enough to me. 

He got a shot at Cleverly so all his calling out obviously worked and secured him a career high purse. 

He had was it 3 days to make weight for Cleverly? The whole press conference was a set up anyway Warren knew the fight would be postponed. 

I seem to remember after Cleverly he shed tears and apologised to his children, perhaps he mentioned a rematch clause later but hardly reason enough to call him a prick. 

He DID have a go at some of the internet warriors but it was Twitter trolls not forum posters if memory serves me correctly and tbh given how many of them ruined ESB I'm with him on that one. 

He does have a certain arrogance, I'll give you that, but name me one fighter that doesn't talk themselves up when asked? Bellew just does it with more conviction hence more people are taken in and then perhaps feel aggrieved when he doesn't blast people out in style. 

I just think he's an alright guy, not a wanker, not a saint, not the best boxer but he's getting a title shot and good luck to him. It's not as if he's Anthony Small calling for Jihad or even Mayweather/Broner with their tiresome nonsense, or a rapist pimp like Stevenson. He may be some of the things you posted Rob but he doesn't deserve the grief he is getting if you ask me, it's disproportionate.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

JonnyBGoode said:


> He tried to sell himself on TV after a fight, that's fair enough to me.
> 
> He got a shot at Cleverly so all his calling out obviously worked and secured him a career high purse.
> 
> ...


He's a wanker, going by how he's behaved in the last few years. He feels entitled to some sort of regard because he had a close fight with Cleverly, despite losing said fight. I was getting tired of him and his bleating about how exciting he was, what a puncher he is, after constant cautious performances where he laboured to wins in uninspiring, workmanlike fashion.

His attitude after the Chilemba fight was pathetic. There was the home town fighter comment, then a complete inability to acknowledge his failings in that fight, before engaging in a rematch where he was just as awful.

The man has a perception of himself that no one else has and it's getting grating. "I'm doing this for me kids" "I'm a warrior" "I throw bombs and look to hurt my opponent".

Yeah, we get it. Now shut the fuck up and do it.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Fair enough, can't please everyone, I've been highly critical of Audley in the past for making claims he never back up and generally being a deluded annoyance looking for pay days so I'm not immune to disliking fighters, it just seemed that with Bellew it all went from one extreme to the other over night. 

If you're him and you're looking to make a name and some money for yourself and you have a fight with Ovil McKenzie and get dropped before rallying late to stop him, are you going to do the same in the rematch when there's a title shot on the line or box smart? He'd have been laughed at if he came out swinging and got sparked, then he had a good scrap with Cleverly, sparked Danny McIntosh in reasonably exciting fashion, then had to face the awkward Chilemba who is pretty hard to look good against. It wasn't THAT bad a run but I agree he should try and keep his emotions and his boasting in order until he has at least done something to warrant them being plausible. 

Froch can be pretty arrogant but he has the CV to back it up so I let him get away with it to an extent but I do often hear him talking and think "Sounding like a bit of a twat here Carl" !


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

JonnyBGoode said:


> If you're him and you're looking to make a name and some money for yourself and you have a fight with Ovil McKenzie and get dropped before rallying late to stop him, are you going to do the same in the rematch when there's a title shot on the line or box smart? He'd have been laughed at if he came out swinging and got sparked, then he had a good scrap with Cleverly, sparked Danny McIntosh in reasonably exciting fashion, then had to face the awkward Chilemba who is pretty hard to look good against. It wasn't THAT bad a run but I agree he should try and keep his emotions and his boasting in order until he has at least done something to warrant them being plausible.


He's just a completely mediocre fighter who puts in distinctly scrappy performances against even lower-tier guys. It's no issue that he wants to be smart in the ring, i commend that, but he needs to shut up about how exciting he is, how explosive he is, etc. He's none of those things and hasn't been destructive looking in a long time.

His recent snide comments about Cleverly sum him up. Maybe he's a lovely bloke in reality, but he's a complete bellend as a public figure.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> The very first time Bellew was on Sky Sports he beat a latvian journeyman and screamed into the camera "I am the best light heavyweight in the country already"
> 
> He spent 2 years calling out Nathan Cleverly while getting dropped against lower level domestic opponents.
> 
> ...


You forgot the BS about being the hometown fighter after the Chilemba fight.
Saying that even Chilembas trainer said that he won. Wich he never said.
Mocking Cleverlys choice to fight Kovalev.
Ect.

Bellew is a moron and he isnt even that good.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> He's just a completely mediocre fighter who puts in distinctly scrappy performances against even lower-tier guys. It's no issue that he wants to be smart in the ring, i commend that, but he needs to shut up about how exciting he is, how explosive he is, etc. He's none of those things and hasn't been destructive looking in a long time.
> 
> His recent snide comments about Cleverly sum him up. Maybe he's a lovely bloke in reality, but he's a complete bellend as a public figure.


To be fair to him, he does say in this interview that he "may not set the world alight" and that he might not be to everyone's tastes, so I think he realises he isn't _that_ entertaining.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

To be Honest? This man is wining me over in support in what he is saying.

I am not a big Tony Bellew fan, I am not a patriotic person but? 

I will have to support this man when/if he fights Stevenson.

Looks like Stevenson has next level power though! Probably only 3-4 boxers in boxing with this type of power.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Primadonna Kool said:


> To be Honest? This man is wining me over in support in what he is saying.
> 
> I am not a big Tony Bellew fan, I am not a patriotic person but?
> 
> ...


the sort of power that takes 12 rounds to put a dent in Don George? He has a big dig, but not that Hearns type cross people think he has


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

JamieC said:


> the sort of power that takes 12 rounds to put a dent in Don George? He has a big dig, but not that Hearns type cross people think he has


There are 3-4 fighters on the planet right now that? have equalizing power.

Adonis Stevenson is one of them.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Primadonna Kool said:


> There are 3-4 fighters on the planet right now that? have equalizing power.
> 
> Adonis Stevenson is one of them.


When the Froch/Kessler fight was made I said I would rather see Froch defend against Stevenson first,and was laughed at.What do people think now?Good fight or what,though it won't happen now?
In my experience,fighters don't usually call others out and then duck them.They try to avoid saying their names.When Bellew says he wants Stevenson,I believe him.He obviously wants to get a move on,and it'd be interesting watching him try.I think he's got a chance,and good luck to him.Seems to have good knowledge of whats going on.A bit feisty,but that goes with the territory.
Regarding Cleverly,he got a bit of a gift whamming the title,but is IMO world class.Just come up against a wrecking ball of a fighter.Somebody will beat him,but probably not for a couple of years or so.Interesting division now.


----------

